# P238 Holsters review



## proscene

Since I just got the Sig P238 recently I found that holsters for this weapon vary in style and type to the point I was sort of confused on what would work best. My final analysis dictated for me that these different types may all work well depending on the event(s) and clothing you wear. I am by far no expert but thought I’d share my thoughts thru experimentation based the following four holster purchases.
First off, the Galco B719H Tuck & Go IWB. What a simple elegant and lightweight design. The quality of materials is very good and the ability to tuck your shirt inside between pants and holster are a big plus. The weapon fits well and doesn’t move around and seems to be a perfect holster for quick on/off attachment. I will use this holster in the 6 o’clock position with shirt tucked in or jacket cover up.
The price is right ($59) and the only negative I see is the belt width is only 1.25 inches. So if you wear a wider belt this brand/style might not be for you unless you compromise. Purchase wait time, zero (point of purchase) Overall Score: 9.0 

Next, I purchased a Crossbreed Mini-Tuck ($69). Again a terrific design that’s excellent in style, comfort and materials. When installed the only items showing are two flat black belt clips with a black leather base and a Kydex molded holster. The weapon fits snug with a leather back that rises above the weapon when holstered so no metal touches your skin. I can see this being the most used of all my selections. Your shirt will tuck inside the pant with this holster. Nothing at all to say negative regarding this brand, I’m impressed and will wear this allot, wait time 4 weeks! Overall Score: 10.0 

My next selection doesn’t really qualify as a holster. It’s the Galco Day planner ($70). It’s constructed of supple DK brown leather with room for 1 double or 2 single magazines along with your weapon. This is not the typical 8.5 x 11 size planner but the 5x8 size instead. None the less my Sig P238, My Kel Tec PF-9 and Ruger SR9c all fit nicely. I added a small metal logo from my company in the lower RH corner and this makes for a perfect open/hidden carry as long as your not expecting to “quick draw”. Overall Score: 9.5 

Lastly but certainly not least a High Noon IWB “Alter Ego” cowhide holster. Let me tell you, I’ve not seen better quality of materials or construction anywhere that can surpass this holster It is simply beautiful even the inside is perfectly stamped mirror image of my weapon with a rubber ridge guide liner to track the gun when re-holstering. It saddens me to tell you that this model is not and should not be built as a IWB holster, It’s over 2.50 inches wide and that for a “mouse gun” like the Sig P238 is not acceptable. They do however make EXCELLENT outside the waistband holsters but I cannot ever wear this as a IWB holster. On a positive note, they have excellent customer service and stellar moneyback gaurantee.
Wait time 3 weeks, Overall Score: 7.0 (quality & construction: 12 !) 
I hope my findings help somone out there so they don't have to spend allot of money experimenting 
__________________
Glock32
Ruger SR9c
KelTec PF-9
Sig P238


----------



## Steve M1911A1

You do understand, don't you, that High Noon's "Alter Ego" holster is made to a different standard than is the Galco?
That is, a large part of the extra thickness you noted is caused by the leather choice High Noon made.
The reason the Galco "Tuck-N-Go" works so well is because the pouch is made of thinner, more malleable material than High Noon's is. That choice is due to Galco's designers' genius, and their corporate ability to "think outside of the box."
High Noon chose to use wet-moldable leather for the "Alter Ego"'s pouch because that is the "gold standard" for making holsters; however, it is not always the best choice for every design.

I suggest that it is dangerous to carry a loaded defensive weapon off-body, for instance in Galco's "Day Planner." Off your body it becomes subject to a snatch, or to your own forgetfulness ("now where did I put that..."), or to the uncontrolled inquisitiveness of a co-worker or a child.

Before you get yourself too deeply into holster critique, please let us know about your experience.
For how long have you carried a concealed weapon?
Have you ever done any leather work?
What shooting training have you had?


----------



## proscene

*Reply to Steve*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> You do understand, don't you, that High Noon's "Alter Ego" holster is made to a different standard than is the Galco?
> That is, a large part of the extra thickness you noted is caused by the leather choice High Noon made.
> The reason the Galco "Tuck-N-Go" works so well is because the pouch is made of thinner, more malleable material than High Noon's is. That choice is due to Galco's designers' genius, and their corporate ability to "think outside of the box."
> High Noon chose to use wet-moldable leather for the "Alter Ego"'s pouch because that is the "gold standard" for making holsters; however, it is not always the best choice for every design.
> 
> I suggest that it is dangerous to carry a loaded defensive weapon off-body, for instance in Galco's "Day Planner." Off your body it becomes subject to a snatch, or to your own forgetfulness ("now where did I put that..."), or to the uncontrolled inquisitiveness of a co-worker or a child.
> 
> Before you get yourself too deeply into holster critique, please let us know about your experience.
> For how long have you carried a concealed weapon?
> Have you ever done any leather work?
> What shooting training have you had?


Hi Steve 
Thanks for your comments and opinions, much appreciated. My objective here was to take a sample of 4 popular holsters and critique based on personal opinions while trying to be objective for the benefit of some who might buy a holster not knowing what they were really getting for their money.
Obviously all of these solutions were quite different from one another but represent real options vendors market to us. You hit precisely on a point I discovered with the High Noon product; while it was superb in quality and construction I don't feel the manufacturer really understood what construction needed to be in a IWB holster. This one was built the way you want a side arm holster constructed. Galco however seemed to get it right although I wear a wider belt than their clip allows for. Regarding the Day Planner product, yes it can pose other dangers but it was mentioned for those who might want to carry open but concealed to special functions or outings where they want the weapon with them but don't feel it necessary to have a "quick draw" need at that time. It' not my cup of tea but might be for say a business person or church member. For me different clothing, different weather and different events dictate what and how I carry. I have been CCW for several years, am former military combat veteran with 1 tour in Viet Nam in the US Army. No, I don't have any leather experience beyond poking another belt loop hole but thanks for asking anyway. Bottom line here was simply to relay my own experience and opinions for the $300 I shelled out for the privilege of doing so.

Glock 32
Ruger SR9c
KelTec PF-9
Sig P238


----------



## recoilguy

Thank you for the reviews. It is always nice to hear what a gun owner has to say about their holsters. Especially someone who has tried a few different ones. too many time i read about what a great this or that something is only to find the "reviewer" only owns one item, it is that particular brand and tehy are justifing their ourchase to them selves more then giving a review. 

I liked hearing your perspective and the coment you had...Again thank you for taking the time spending the money and putting up your thoughts.

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*proscene*;
I bet that the Galco clip, made of plastic, could be reshaped after a very careful application of some heat. You could open the clip's hook up, to accommodate a wider belt.
You'd have to shield the leather from any heat, maybe with a few air-spaced layers of aluminum foil between clip-hook and holster.

Also, FYI, two Galco employees belong to this forum: Old Padawan and Mike Barham. You might ask them for advice using PMs.


----------

